# Tretinoin



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2015)

AKA  Retin A

My friend just brought me back a tube from Mexico....   I'm using it sparingly.. but I've already noticed a gentle peeling.. looking forward to a decrease in fine lines and brightening..  YEY!!


----------



## deesierra (Jan 18, 2016)

I bought a product at Costco a few months ago made by ROC, called Retinol Correxion Deep Wrinkle Night Cream. I'm assuming by the name that it's close to what your friend brought you. I don't remember to use it consistently but when I do I can really see the difference in the morning. My skin is tighter and the lines are less noticeable. Just thought I'd mention it in case you run out of what you have and can't get any more for a while


----------



## jujube (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm going down to Tools R Us today to look at chain hoists.  I figure that's about the only thing that's going to work on the bags under my eyes and my saggy jowls.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 18, 2016)

Let me know the price, jujube. I got a couple things that need a lift. 

On subject. I have been introduced to Shea Butter. The raw stuff and not the perfumed type. It does a nice job on ones skin. Google it. It might help.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 18, 2016)

Pappy.lmao

I buy different creams but never keep up a regiment to see the difference.I like the simpleness of oil of olay non perfumed.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 18, 2016)

Cocoa butter.
Crisco for heels and elbows. I smiled when Minnie mentioned it in "The Help".


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 18, 2016)

My wife and I used to watch "As Time Goes By". In one episode, Jean is upset over her aging appearance and Lionel delivers what I thought was the best line of the whole series. From memory here; "Its not about an extra pound or two or a few wrinkles. *Its who you are." :rose:*


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 18, 2016)

deesierra said:


> I bought a product at Costco a few months ago made by ROC, called Retinol Correxion Deep Wrinkle Night Cream. I'm assuming by the name that it's close to what your friend brought you. I don't remember to use it consistently but when I do I can really see the difference in the morning. My skin is tighter and the lines are less noticeable. Just thought I'd mention it in case you run out of what you have and can't get any more for a while



Retinol is a natural form of vitamin A, while Retin-A is derived from retinoic acid, a synthetic derivative of vitamin A, and considered pharmaceutical. Retinol is formed in the body by the hydrolysis of retinyl esters. It is the most common form of vitamin A used in over-the-counter skincare products, in concentrations of 0.075 to 1 percent. Manufacturers of these products suggest that retinol will help get rid of or improve the appearance of wrinkles. However, retinol does not have much direct effect on the skin, because it must first be converted by enzymes into retinoic acid. The conversion rate of retinol to retinoic acid is quite slow and varies among individuals.


Retin-A is the brand name for tretinoin. Unlike retinol, Retin-A is only available by prescription. It is mainly prescribed as an acne treatment, at concentration levels ranging from 0.01 to 0.1 percent, depending on your skin type. Retin-A is much stronger than retinol, and also has a direct effect as a skin treatment. By providing a light chemical peel, Retin-A helps speed up the natural exfoliation process and enhance collagen production.


http://www.livestrong.com/article/415718-the-difference-between-retinol-and-retin-a/

I've been using the 0.05% concentration for about a month now but only every other day.. and I am seeing a difference.  And for sure.. my skin is peeling.. hoping for some nice stuff underneath.


----------



## jujube (Jan 18, 2016)

Both of my grandmothers used to go to bed every night with their faces greased up with Pond's cold cream.  Kissing them goodnight was like kissing a can of Crisco, but their skin was as soft as babies til the day they died.  Wrinkled, but soft.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 18, 2016)

Noxzema was my moms favorite. Is it still available?


----------



## Cookie (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't think many people use Noxema any more.  I spend hardly any money at all on face cream -- use Yves moisterizing face cream which costs about $5 a tube, and last for many months, works better for me than the all high priced stuff out there put together.


----------



## deesierra (Jan 19, 2016)

Quicksilver, thanks for the clarification. That explains why I wasn't getting the peel action happening with the Retinol . But I do like the results it provides. I'll stick with it unless I get a prescription for Retin-A one day.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 19, 2016)

deesierra said:


> Quicksilver, thanks for the clarification. That explains why I wasn't getting the peel action happening with the Retinol . But I do like the results it provides. I'll stick with it unless I get a prescription for Retin-A one day.




Or if you know someone going to Mexico..  I paid only $25 for a 40 gram tube of 0.05%   I understand that here it's around $100


----------



## deesierra (Jan 21, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Or if you know someone going to Mexico..  I paid only $25 for a 40 gram tube of 0.05%   I understand that here it's around $100



Aha.....so.....anybody reading this going to Mexico any time  :soon:  ???


----------



## chic (Jan 21, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Or if you know someone going to Mexico.. I paid only $25 for a 40 gram tube of 0.05% I understand that here it's around $100



That's a good price. Good luck with your peeling.


----------



## imp (Jan 21, 2016)

Not the same concept, but along the lines, my Mother employed Vicks Vaporub for colds and chest congestion, smearing the smelly goo on me as a kid. I hated it! Mentholatum was the alternative, less strong-smelling.

Then, later in life, my wife revealed her first husband's mother made him EAT the stuff!  Whew!   imp


----------



## deesierra (Jan 22, 2016)

imp said:


> Not the same concept, but along the lines, my Mother employed Vicks Vaporub for colds and chest congestion, smearing the smelly goo on me as a kid. I hated it! Mentholatum was the alternative, less strong-smelling.
> 
> Then, later in life, my wife revealed her first husband's mother made him EAT the stuff!  Whew!   imp



My Mother used Vicks when I was a kid too.....probably many of us here remember that. I actually liked the scent and it did help me breathe easier, but sure didn't like the mess! Can't imagine being made to eat the stuff!


----------



## jujube (Jan 22, 2016)

imp said:


> Not the same concept, but along the lines, my Mother employed Vicks Vaporub for colds and chest congestion, smearing the smelly goo on me as a kid. I hated it! Mentholatum was the alternative, less strong-smelling.
> 
> Then, later in life, my wife revealed her first husband's mother made him EAT the stuff!  Whew!   imp



My mother's weapon in the war-on-illness was a local patent medicine called WOW (Wonder of the World).  It came in a tiny blue bottle and had oil of eucalyptus and oil of cajeput, among other horrible things.  It only took a couple of drops, which were usually served in a spoon of sugar and could cut through croup like nothing else.  Of course, it tasted and smelled worst than anything I have ever come across since.  I will have that taste in my memory until my dying day.  It was horrible going down and you burped it the rest of the day.  I do think it saved our lives a couple of times, though.  

I still keep a jar of Vicks Vaporub on hand, though.  It smells so "important"....


----------



## Pappy (Jan 22, 2016)

Me too. Smear my chest with it, a dab under my nose and a small gob on my tongue. I don't know which was worst. The cold or the Vicks. If that didn't work, out came the enama bag. :unhappy:

No no wonder I couldn't wait to leave home.


----------

